# Need one maybe two for tomorrow



## kaslider27 (May 29, 2012)

Looking for one maybe two to fill a boat and split costs going out of Destin on Friday (Tomorrow). Trip will likely be to the edge for grouper/Aj/whatever comes along. Boat is a Century 24ft walkaround 250single engine fairly new 2007 i believe. We are not fishing the rodeo and do not want a stressful environment; just want to fish safely and enjoy it. Its preferred to have someone that has a couple of decent numbers out at the south edge. We have numbers but are fairly new at edge fishing. 

PM if interested. I need to know by 3pm today.


----------



## kaslider27 (May 29, 2012)

the need for 'maybe' two is just upgraded to definitely two. This is an edge trip...supposed to be great tomorrow. Also, wanted to add this is a club boat so there is no after trip maintenance needed. Show up with gear and fill up on return. That's it.


----------

